# what helps against Migraine?



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

...ugh not for long *ouch!* :sad:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Using thelekiosyzosis, I transfer an electric catfish into my skull. It then electrocutes my brain and the migraine usually disappears within seconds.

But I suggest drinking a lot of water, avoiding stress, eating healthy, and fresh air.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Caffeine, Chocolate, Tea - anything that changes the sizes of your blood vessels in your head.
Dilators and Constrictors are the two options.

Exercise (insane as it might sound) should also make a difference of some kind - though not necessarily a good one. 

I'm going to stop here. @Khar is right on and @hziegel has a good step by step for the next time you get one. Good Luck!


----------



## basher83 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was gonna say hit your foot very hard with a hammer. But I think everyone else ideas will probably actually work.


----------



## Blitz (Jan 5, 2011)

absent air said:


> Thank you for the helpful answer @_hziegel_
> 
> @_Khar_
> 
> ...


You need a neurologist, specifically an epileptologist. What you are describing are seizures, and those migranes and auras are there to let you know there is a problem. And the days that have taken to recover certainly lead me to wonder how strong of an "Event" you had or if you are even able to remember it. It's common not to.

And Redbull is a very bad idea. Not only does it not fix it, it can trigger more.

P. S. Alka Seltzer, seriously.


----------



## Blitz (Jan 5, 2011)

absent air said:


> But the million dollar question is....*Is stress related to migraine?* I always have gotten these migraines in exam periods and my school+parents grew suspicious of them back then.


Yes!


10char


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Maxalt by prescription only, helps tremendously!!!


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

magnesium....

sometimes magnesium deficiency and migraines are linked. it's worked for me before.


----------



## TipofSpear (Oct 1, 2011)

Magnesium is known to help some people with migraine headaches.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

Mei said:


> You can take some kind of strong painkiller. Ibruprofen or something like that?
> But I do agree with the previous poster that, it is best to figure out what actually caused the migraine to happen in the first place. It is actually a sign of built up anxiety.
> 
> I recently had one of these when I read the incest thread. I had to remove myself from it first before going back to it.
> Another friend just said something which soothed my mind, and then I had to mentally let it go....


Some of us actually get chronic migraines, and there is nothing we can really do about it except decrease all light values, and all sound intensities and persistence, drinking fluids with electrolytes, water and mineral water does not count, you need something that possesses salts, sugars and metalics, meaning lemon juice or iced tea is likely your best bet. Then all you need to do is hope and pray that it goes away sometime shortly.

I could pop painkillers til I go into overdose, and it would never kill my migraine, is why it is called a migraine and not a headache, there is a difference. Headache can be solved by painkillers, but a migraine can only be lowered in intensity by said painkillers, and usually only enough to barely keep your sanity.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Elsewhere1 said:


> Maxalt by prescription only, helps tremendously!!!


I got samples of that before it's not bad, seemed to work more often than others. The problem with those meds is they are ridiculously expensive for pills that only work if you time it right. And if you have seasonal ones like I do that go on and on forever, it's not feasible. And in case anyone is wondering, Ibuprofen is _not_ actually effective otherwise the last month and and half would have been a breeze for me as I've been taking it regularly for other causes and the odd desperate move to get rid of the intolerable ones.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

@Khar
Marijuana?


----------



## Khar (May 21, 2011)

@sly, 

I did some research on the topic, and I can break it down into the scientific and anecdotal categories they generally fell into. 

Scientifically, there are hypotheses as to how migraines could be remedied and there is reference to using it to reduce the migraines or their impact themselves. However, there are no grounded papers or research in which I could provide definitive evidence based on research methodology which would lend credence to the idea. There are, however, several papers proposing or encouraging studies to be conducted due to the nature of anecdotal evidence, the concept of medical marijuana, historical trends in use and current knowledge on cannabinoids in the body. Until studies and trials are complete, however, we do not have much which can be said solidly on the topic, so we tend to depend on inferences from already completed work or anecdotal evidence. 

Anecdotal evidence taken into account, I would call the topic confused. Some people swear by it, others says it does nothing, and others said it made things worse. I have to wonder if it was because the marijuana worked on fighting underlying causes rather than the symptom of the migraine, like in cases of stress being reduced and hence not being a factor in the continuation of a migraine. I also have to say that migraines physiologically have several different methods of efficacy, whereas only one of these pathways is impacted positively by marijuana use -- other pathways are not impacted. It is why sometimes caffeine works in reducing them and other times it does not. As a vasodilator, caffeine would be ill suited to fixing problems caused by low pressure or reduced blood flow in the blood vessels of the brain. The same could be said for marijuana, which works in other ways. 

I guess it really depends on how marijuana impacts you, and it comes down to a person by person thing. I know what works for my headaches, and I know that it does not work for everyone. I would suggest that marijuana falls into that category -- I am sure for some it will help, and for some it will hinder. I cannot and would not recommend a course of action either way, but that is basically the best I can provide.

EDIT: Looks like this was already posted elsewhere.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

Khar said:


> @sly,
> 
> I did some research on the topic, and I can break it down into the scientific and anecdotal categories they generally fell into.
> 
> ...


I think that, like in all health issues, people are looking for fast-food science, which gives us things like basic pain killers, cold medicines and such, that are given values based on averages within society. The problem with migraines is, though they are common, they are vastly different from a standard headache, and thus said averages do not apply.

Now, when I say they are vastly different, I mean in physical and chemical forms. Headaches can appear most anywhere, but the chemical releases in the body are standard, and thus treatable by fast-food science. Migraines usually happen in 3-5 parts of the brain, dependent on the person, and the chemical releases are not always the same, or even of the same amount, and this varies inside of just one person, so never mind getting to the differences between people yet.

Coffee/caffeine will not solve a migraine. If for what ever reason it did, then it was not a migraine. Sorry people, that is simply how it is. You really only had a major headache. Likewise, alcohol will also not solve a migraine, again, still in the realm of headaches.

Now, on to marijuana. The reason this works for many people, is due to hallucinogenic effects. Your brain chemistry has been altered, so it no longer feels like you are in pain. The migraine is still very much there, but then I'd still rather hallucinate alittle to not feeling the migraine, than have it make me throw up because it hurts so damn much.

Anyway, food for thought...


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Glutathione


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Update on this weeks attempts. I did manage to get a bit of weed in this time and for sure they reduced the pain but I took ibuprofen and a narcotic. It seems like the weed made it all more effective, which shouldn't surprise me I actually knew this was the effect, I just didn't figure it would work so nicely on migraines. I got enough relief to attempt to sleep through them at least for the last 2 days.



ShadowComet said:


> Coffee/caffeine will not solve a migraine. If for what ever reason it did, then it was not a migraine. Sorry people, that is simply how it is. You really only had a major headache. Likewise, alcohol will also not solve a migraine, again, still in the realm of headaches.


I stand corrected on the vasodilator thing. I think I assumed that based on an old med I used to get called Cafergot and that would not make sense that they'd have a vasodilator in that quantity (100mg) in a migraine med. My bad, so I looked it up and it turns out one of caffeine's metabolites (Theophylline) is actually a dilator. I am sure the reason it's in the Tylenol type meds because it increases the speed of absorption and now not an active migraine treatment itself.


----------

